# Question sur iPod reconditionné



## Jergal (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
N'ayant pas assez pour l'iPod touch neuf, j'ai trouvé sur ebay cette annonce: http://cgi.ebay.fr/Apple-iPod-Touch...R_Lecteurs_MP3_Multimédia&hash=item3a6e6d3d1e Ca m'intéresse pas mal, étant donné que pour 160 euros j'ai un iPod 4G reconditionné avec des accessoires, même si apparemment il y a quelques marques d'usage au dos genre micro-griffes. 
Je sais que les iPod reconditionné par Apple eux-mêmes sont très fiables, bien vérifiés, mais justement ma question est la suivante: Cet iPod n'ayant pas l'air reconditionné par Apple mais par une entreprise autre, est-ce que ça vaut le coût quand même de prendre l'iTouch là?

Merci d'avance à ceux qui répondront..


----------



## wath68 (29 Décembre 2011)

Hello.

Le truc "remis en état de fonctionnement par un fournisseur professionnel agréé" me freinerait personnellement.

Je préférais attendre un peu, le temps de trouver ... 40 et m'en prendre un neuf.



> à seulement 159,90 au lieu de 278


----------



## Jergal (30 Décembre 2011)

Salut, 
merci de ta réponse. Alors selon toi, ce n'est pas fiable? Le problème c'est que pour 200 euros, je n'aurais plus rien pour m'acheter les accessoires après..


----------



## wath68 (30 Décembre 2011)

Je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas fiable.
Je n'ai jamais acheté d'iBidules d'occasion ou re-conditionnés, et je ne pense pas le faire un jour.
Surtout quand je lis ceci : http://forums.macg.co/ipod/ipod-verrouille-code-961102.html

De plus, je vois que les accessoires fournis (pour gonfler le prix) sont bof bof.
Une coque qui ne va peut-être pas te plaire
Un chargeur voiture pas indispensable
Un chargeur secteur pas indispensable
Un protège écran pas indispensable non plus.

Après c'est à toi de décider, mais personnellement, comme je l'ai dis, choisir entre un iPod re-conditionné (et rayé) qui vient d'on se sait trop où, et un iPod neuf pour 40&#8364; de plus,
ben le choix est très vite fait.


----------



## Jergal (30 Décembre 2011)

Ouais, c'est sûr. Le problème étant que je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir les 40 euros nécessaires pour l'acheter en neuf.. Tant pis je vais me rabattre sur un iPod nano.


----------

